# Moss under steel



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

I have shingled roof on heated building that has moss growing on it. I cleaned it off and sprayed but it's coming back. Thinking of putting a steel roof on using purlins over the shingles. Will the moss be a problem?


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

It wasn't for me. Had the same thing, moss on shingles. Purlined and laid steel roofing, been 4 years, no problems, moss dies because it's dark and dry and hot under there when the sun's out. Of course, I don't know for an absolute fact that the moss has died because I haven't tore up the roof to look and I never will. Maybe it's morphed into something weird and in that case I'd rather not see it anyways!


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Have you tried putting a zinc strip along top edge of roof I seen this years ago on This Old House. Zinc kills moss in lawns also. I have also heard that copper flashing also works to kill moss and extend the life of shingles's. I have a roof that needs to be replaced soon and every where there is copper flashing on the roof the shingles are still in good shape. Something to look into might save you some money.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

The copper strips are a real thing, for sure. I remember the old zinc coated tin roofs would run and stuff would be dead under the eaves and no moss or fungus growing on it.


----------

